# HDMI pass thru



## CraigNZ (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an Oppo BD83 blu ray player which I can configure for "Source Direct" and "MultiSystem" mode in which the video is passed straight to the TV through the HDMI connection with no video processing. Does anyone know if this is possible on a Sapphire HD 5450 video card using Catalyst Control Center? The idea here is to pass NTSC or PAL, any resolution, format, etc to the TV so the player acts only as a transport. The TV is a Samsung 63" 3D Plasma model 7000 series.

Craig


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Turn off any color or image processing, and set the output resolution to the native resolution of the source, and your computer should change the image in anyway. The preferred option, in my book, is to set the output resolution if your computer to match the resolution of your TV, not your source material. This will save you headaches with scaling on your TV end which sometimes doesn't like odd resolutions, and you computer will likely do a better job of scaling, deinterlacing, and other processing where appropriate if you are using a graphics card made within the last 3 years or so.


----------

